# Sparkling Fruit Wines



## djrockinsteve

While I've been cleaning several cases of bottles I have come across many champagne bottles with sparkling strawberry, blackberry wine etc. labels on them. I was wondering two things, are these sealed with a cork or a plastic champagne stopper? 

Secondly if these were not force carbonated how much inverted sugar can be added to give it that light fizz?

I have champagne aging now and I wouldn't want that much pressure, just curious about these lighter variations.

Anybody have any input?


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> While I've been cleaning several cases of bottles I have come across many champagne bottles with sparkling strawberry, blackberry wine etc. labels on them. I was wondering two things, are these sealed with a cork or a plastic champagne stopper?
> 
> Secondly if these were not force carbonated how much inverted sugar can be added to give it that light fizz?
> 
> I have champagne aging now and I wouldn't want that much pressure, just curious about these lighter variations.
> 
> Anybody have any input?



We bought a bottle of the Very Berry from Heritage and it was corked with a plastic chamagne stopper.


----------



## saramc

I found this, but can't remember the source. I am sure you can find a chart somewhere that will give examples of other bottled/carbed products and what their volume equivalent it.

1/2cup of granulated sugar is approximately 100 grams. It only takes 92 grams to carbonate 3gal of a wine that fermented at 70F, to 3 volumes of CO2

As far as the stoppers, I had been told by LHBS that you can opt to use champagne cork stoppers or the plastic stoppers, or Grolsh style swing tops.


----------

